# Suggestions on covering exterior concrete foundation



## drew10uga (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like cover this foundation wall with something more visually appealing:



















I've been told by a stucco company that they would cut the water barrier at grade level and stucco up from there. I've also been told by a veneer company that stucco would crack. If I go with stucco, would it need a metal lathe, or could it be applied directly to the concrete? By the way, I live in Georgia if that matters. 

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

that waterproofing mebrane should have a termination bar attached to the top edge and sealed so water can't get behind it after its cut


----------



## drew10uga (Apr 20, 2010)

*Will stucco be ok*

If I cut the membrane and install a termination bar, can the stucco then be applied directly to the foundation wall, or does it need a metal lathe overlayed?

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd add another timber or 2 & bring the dirt level up in that corner
Make a corner planter to help fight the erosion
Keep at least 8" from dirt to siding


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

I like Dave's idea, but I'd take it 2 steps further. Terrace it up and route your eavestrough downspout under the whole works using perforated big-O.

PS - my apologies for making a mess of your photo 

PS - I would still seal up the top edge of the membrane and then hit the rest with foundation waterproofing tar.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Apr 26, 2010)

*Stone veneer?*

This looks like a good place to use some stone veneer. I'm looking into Eldorado Stone and Owens-Corning for something similar. CH


----------

